# Tinc Breeding/ tadpole care



## Sun State Reptiles (Aug 8, 2010)

I am getting a pair (breeding/adult pair) of Tincs or Leucs (not 100% sure yet.) I have bred several species of frogs before but never darts. I need a few things straightened out. 

1. When they lay eggs, it can be on a leaf, dish, or plant? Does it need to be wet or dry or does it matter? When you take you eggs out what kind of setup do you keep them in?

2. It takes a few days for the eggs to hatch up to a week I have heard. When the tads are out you keep them separate or in pairs, trios...? What do you like to keep them in?

3. Once they are froglets, do you prefer to house in small groups or singly? And you feed, house, care for the same as adults with smaller foods?

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes darts will lay eggs on almost anything that is smooth, and yes they need to be kept moist, if the jelly around them dries up it could kill the embryos.
I use plastic petri dishes inside of tupperware to house my eggs if I pull them.

Tadpoles should almost always be kept individually as most are cannabalistic. I keep all tads in disposable plastic cups.

In my opinion froglets should be kept in groups, housing froglets singly has never had a good outcome for me in the past, they seem to enjoy the company of other young frogs, but once they are older they do need to be split up.

Also don't expect to get eggs right away and even if you do don't expect them to be good right away, sometimes it takes a bit for darts to start breeding.

Hope that helps and happy frogging to ya


----------



## Sun State Reptiles (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks! That was very helpful!

What happens if the eggs hatch in the Tupperware? Is the small Tupperware very moist, or filled with a small amount of water? How do you transport the newly hatched tads into the cups without damaging them? 

When you house froglets, is it in sterile enclosures? Like with paper towels and small hides?

I have a BUNCH of deli cups, I am assuming those will work too for the tads. What is you fav way of feeding them? Do you ever keep them with the parents? Or seperatly? 

Thank you!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Just a couple things to add... 

The two times now that I have kept my azureus froglets in a small group (3) I have ended up with a runt... Larger groups I have never had a problem though.

Also, most tinc eggs take ~14 days to hatch


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Sun State Reptiles said:


> Thanks! That was very helpful!
> 
> What happens if the eggs hatch in the Tupperware? Is the small Tupperware very moist, or filled with a small amount of water? How do you transport the newly hatched tads into the cups without damaging them?
> 
> ...


There should be enough water in the petri dish to surround the eggs. I suck the tads up with a turkey baster.

I use coco fiber in the froglets enclosure with leaf litter and a pothos cutting. I like to have springs in the tank and paper towels won't work for. I keep them in plastic shoeboxes until about 2 months old and then move them with 10 gallon tanks.

Deli cups are fine for tads. I feed an assortment of foods to the tads starting once a week moving to twice a week. 

I pull my tinc eggs. I let my Galacts transport then I pull the tads. you would need water for them to deposit tads and you'll have to feed them yourself. Although just found an Auratus froglet in the parent tank that I didn't know was there. I have a water feature so it must have fed on algae and FF's


----------



## Sun State Reptiles (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you again for all this info!

Like what specificly do you feed? Eggs, boiled lettuce, dead bugs, etc...

14 days till tads? Ok, awsome.

So a larger group of like 5-6 maybe? I have a lot of 5-6 quart tubs I will use for 4-5 froglets I think would work. 

Ok, so put the leaf, dish, etc into a bigger dish water filling over the eggs in a tub? That way the tads just swim out? Any temp range I should keep them in or same as the adults. 

Thanks!


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Sun State Reptiles said:


> Thank you again for all this info!
> 
> Like what specificly do you feed? Eggs, boiled lettuce, dead bugs, etc...
> 
> ...


Tapole bites,spirulina, freeze dried bloodworms and high end fish flakes

Petri dish under a coco hut. If I see eggs I leave them for a day to make sure the frogs completed their deed. Petri dish comes out and placed in a tuuperware container with a moist paper towel on the bottom for humidity. Add a touch of water to petri dish an cover tupperware. I think its easier to just suck them out wth a $3 turkey baster. My tads stay in room temp


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Sun State Reptiles said:


> I am getting a pair (breeding/adult pair) of Tincs or Leucs (not 100% sure yet.) I have bred several species of frogs before but never darts. I need a few things straightened out.
> 
> 1. When they lay eggs, it can be on a leaf, dish, or plant? Does it need to be wet or dry or does it matter? When you take you eggs out what kind of setup do you keep them in?
> 
> ...


1. Yes, these are the most common places to lay. Both my leucs and tincs use the coco-hut, but if there is a developing clutch in the hut they will use a leaf or plant. I personally leave the eggs in the viv until hatching, it's just easier and saves space and I haven't had as good success with raising the eggs artificially. Keep them moist, but not too wet (i.e. submerged) or else they will mold over. 

2. It takes 2-3 weeks for eggs to hatch, usually about 15-16 days. Keep tads separate as many are cannibalistic. I use either pvc endcaps or empty yogurt cups to raise tads simply because they are space efficient and fit well in my incubator. 

3. I keep mine in small groups, usually I get about 3-5 froglets from each clutch, so each batch is housed in their own plastic shoebox until they are around 3 months, at which point they are transferred to 10 gallons until they are sold. Once the tads pop front legs, I move them individually into their own rectangular small tupperware containers, tilted at a slight angle so that only one side of the container has a little water in it, and I add a little moss. Once they absorb their tails and climb onto the sides, I start adding some springtails. Once they have been eating springs for 4-5 days and have lost that "chubby" appearance that metamorphs have, they are moved into a simply enclosure consisting of a plastic shoebox with sphagnum moss, a potho clipping or two, a couple film canisters and coco-hut, and a few magnolia leaves. They will eat melanogaster fruit flies at this stage just like the adults. 

As for moving tads, from a petri dish for example, there are several ways. The easiest it just let the parents transport them to cups placed in the tank. Sometimes, however, the parents put them places you can't get at or where the tads don't make it. I usually artificially hatch tads from petri dishes but let them transport when they are laid on tougher to reach places like live plants. Basically, once they hatch (they straighten out) I fill the dish with water and after a day or two the tads can usually free themselves from the gel. Sometimes I take a razor blade and scrape the gel/ dirt away. At this point, you can carefully suck them up with a turkey baster and put them in cups, or scoop them up with a spoon, or sometimes just tip the petri dish far enough so the tads fall right out into the cups.
Bryan

Edit* My leuc and tinc tads also love some frozen mosquito larvae, it really beefs them up. You can keep your tads at room temp, I usually keep them in my tad incubator or in the parent tanks if I run out of room though because they develop a little faster. There are a few threads in the breeding section about "heated tadpole setups," do a search for more info.


----------



## Sun State Reptiles (Aug 8, 2010)

Alright awesome. Are Leucs and Tincs the same in care, habits, feeding, etc? I know they are the same size, but which one is bolder? This will help my decision on which ones to get. Thank you all, I read all the information and it's helped a lot!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Sun State Reptiles said:


> Alright awesome. Are Leucs and Tincs the same in care, habits, feeding, etc? I know they are the same size, but which one is bolder? This will help my decision on which ones to get. Thank you all, I read all the information and it's helped a lot!


They both have very similar care. A few differences are that leucs will climb a bit more than tincs, leucs can be kept in groups (tincs do best in pairs only) and leucs have a louder call that is much easier to hear (I never hear my tincs, even right next to the viv.) Both are very bold.
Bryan


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

If you're like me I like seeing someone do what everyone is describing above. Here are some videos from the pros. As you will note even they have some slightly different methods but it's informative at the least and you can decide and experiment to see what works best for you.

From Black Jungle Richard Revis | eHow.com

From Josh's Frogs Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides Blog Archive Poison Dart Frog Tadpole Care

Happy viewing and best of luck!


----------



## Sun State Reptiles (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you for the cool videos! They are very informative. So you guys are saying leucs will do good in a vert style tank more then a tinc would? Ok, I will keep that in mind. 

They both are bold and active though correct? I want to get a show piece that will be hardy and active for people and guests to see.

Thank you!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Sun State Reptiles said:


> Thank you for the cool videos! They are very informative. So you guys are saying leucs will do good in a vert style tank more then a tinc would? Ok, I will keep that in mind.
> 
> They both are bold and active though correct? I want to get a show piece that will be hardy and active for people and guests to see.
> 
> Thank you!


No, leucs would not do as well in a vert as they would in a regular tank. Leucs will climb more than tincs, and will utilize more height, but not that much. They still need more floorspace than height IME. While the leucs do sometimes climb, more than 60% of their time is spent on the ground, and I rarely see mine in the very upper areas of the tank, at least with mine. I pair or trio of leucs would do very well in a 20 gallon High, and a pair of tincs would do well in a 20 gallon High or Long, but both should have horizontal setups. 

Yes, both are very bold and active, the only difference that makes the decision for some people is that leucs can be kept in groups where as tincs, for the most part, should only be kept in pairs. You won't be disappointed with either!
Bryan


----------



## Sun State Reptiles (Aug 8, 2010)

OK, thanks! I love either, and I only want one pair anyway, haha. Thanks for all the info. Any more comments are welcome!


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm glad someone posted the joshsfrogs video. I think his method is simple and effective, although NO water change makes for some pretty smelly water!


----------



## Sun State Reptiles (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes it was helpful. I would like a few more peoples opinions on my questions also though! Thank you all again.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

If the water smells then cut back on feeding

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------

